# Commemorative Paintings Brazilian Air Force



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Feb 24, 2006)

Salute!!

The commemorative paintings of the 30 years of F-5 in the FAB (Brazilian Air Force), Dassault Mirage IIIEBR (F-103) and of the 58 years of the Squadron Pampas.


















































































artist website

http://www.geocities.com/reinorx/4922.html


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2006)

Good stuff Crossbones.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------

